# marinade injector worh the money?



## bman62526 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've bought two plunger-style flavor injectors this winter, and both have crapped out after only a couple uses!

The first one - I totally expected it to be crap...it was the free one that comes attached to the Cajun Injector marinade products that you can buy at Kroger, Wally World, etc...totally cheap plastic and I didn't expect much.

The next one I got at Target for around $6.00 I think...it looked to be of a much more rigid plastic, but on my 3rd chicken - it cracked where the needle threads on the the syringe.

My question is, what do you all use for injectors and where do you find a decent quality unit?  I don't want to spend a *huge* amount, but I'm willing to pay a little more for one that will last!

Thanks.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't use one yet but will be following this thread for some pointers.


----------



## reichl (Feb 25, 2010)

I got this one and it works great.






http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-...7116206&sr=8-6


----------



## bob the noob (Feb 25, 2010)

This is the one I have: http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....90a0285040374e

I'll be honest and admit I haven't used it yet, but from what I can tell of the build quality it's well worth it.  It can hold probly twice the liquid as most I've seen at stores, is all metal and has a good handle at the end.

Edit: yeah, mine looks just like the one the post above, but holds 4oz.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow - those both really do look great.  I didn't think I'd have to spend $30 on one, but I could live with that if it performs.

Most times in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## bcfishman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bman,
I think I may have gotten the same one you purchased years back.

It also cracked. I called the company and they sent me out a new one. I have two stainless ones now. (Pricing error at Lowes) and two of the ones youre referring to. Call the company and you should be able to get a new one... Also, youll have some spare parts from the old one.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the same one as Reichl and I love it.
Got tired of the plastic ones going bad after 3-4 uses so ordered a nice stainless steel one, now I can inject like a mad man and give horses steroids if ever need be.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 25, 2010)

I use this LEM injector, and for the price you get 2 needles with it also.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4078/s


----------



## jak757 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ha!  Never know when that might come in handy!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 25, 2010)

I just bought one from Cabelas for $20. It is all stainless steel and even came with an extra gasket for the plunger. I doubt I will be replacing this thing anytime soon. Worth the $$ IMHO. When you buy the best you only cry once.

Dave


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 25, 2010)

I use an old Ideal veterinary vaccine gun, and good meat needles. The gun can be purchased from Tractor Supply online I believe, probably other online vet sources, as well as a local farm type store. The needles can be had at butcher packer, allied kenco, etc. I like the squeeze action far better than the 3 ring syringe. Much easier on the hands, especially with big loads. (remember to click the thumbnail pic for a larger view).


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Now that looks like a quality piece of equipment.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the stainless steel version, and it's a big one so I can handle briskets and butts. It looks like the one Reichl uses.


----------



## bajabarrister (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for all of the good info. Stainless steel it is! Ordered today!


----------

